#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-04
<amritbera> hi
<amritbera> all
<amritbera> can somebody help me for GPRS connection???
<amritbera> can somebody help me for GPRS connection???
<AlanBell> amritbera: this is not a support channel, please ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners-help
<amritbera> hi
<amritbera> hi
<amritbera> can anybody help me to connect GPRS??
<amritbera> can anybody help me to connect GPRS??
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: you're about to hate me, but my mic is  broken :( (discovered yesterday when I tried to do the voice bits of those screencasts)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: hahaha
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: so you wont be able to record too?
<Pendulum> no :(
 * nigel_nb bangs his head on the keyboard
<Pendulum> there was swearing when this was discovered
<Pendulum> and then I took the anger out on the cockroach infestation in my flat
<nigel_nb> now I'm lost wondering whom to ask
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: do u know if pleia2 has a working mic (my last option) :(
<Pendulum> dunno
<Pendulum> you could also do them yourself (or find a non-female-voiced person since at this point it's finding someone that seems to be the problem)
<pleia2> not a good one
<pleia2> (and I don't really have time for it anyway)
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: indian accent is not really ideal for a screencast
 * popey is happy to voice over :)
<popey> if you dont mind English Male
<nigel_nb> i dont :)
<nigel_nb> great :)
<popey> i will not be offended if not chosen though :)
<nigel_nb> popey: its the same one we talked sometime back
<nigel_nb> using IRC with pidgin and Webchat
<popey> i do have decent recording equipment though
<Pendulum> popey: I think you've likely now got the job :P
<popey> heh
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: hehe
<nigel_nb> popey: yep, you got the job.  Now, the only question is how I get the videos to you (I think you may have one of them already)
<popey> i thought I had two?
<popey> what are the names, I'll look for them
<nigel_nb> IRCwithWeb and IRCwithPidgin
<popey> ta
<nigel_nb> popey: you can voice over them, mix them, and add to screencasts team yourself if u want to
<popey> cool
<nigel_nb> I just want it up and be able to share it :)
<nigel_nb> the idea is when we blog about user days, we can add to the posts " If you dont know how to use IRC, see these videos .."
<nigel_nb> _marx_: I still haven't gotten the files from ubuntuone :(
<nigel_nb> popey: when a video is added to the screencast team, is it okay to post in on our blogs?
<popey> sure
<nigel_nb> great :)
<nigel_nb> just give me a shout when you're done and I'll update the wiki pages too :) :)
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: I have something close to a bad news for you
<cjohnston> uh oh
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: I *may* need to go home on a family emergency on the week of Ubuntu User Day, I'll make sure that you have the entire content of my session so that anyone can lead it
<cjohnston> ok
<Pendulum> pleia2: ping?
<_marx_> nigel_nb: I've repeated the steps on ubuntuone
<nigel_nb> checking again
<nigel_nb> I'm supposed to check shared with me right?
<_marx_> afaik yes
<nigel_nb> _marx_: nothing in shared with me :(
<_marx_> hum
<nigel_nb> well, then its not working, bah, bug
<nigel_nb> now wat do we do :(
<nigel_nb> try mediafire then
<_marx_> well check your email nigel_nb it says you haven't accepted the share
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> checking
<nigel_nb> _marx_: check the email you sent it to
<nigel_nb> I haven't gotten it
 * _marx_ needs to learn to type
<Vantrax> hi all, sorry im not around much atm, just in the middle of moving house and getting my daughter started in daycare
<mhall119|work> Vantrax: first year in daycare?
<Vantrax> yeah, shes only 4 months old
<mhall119|work> have fun
<mhall119|work> sometime in the next 5 days, everyone in your house is going to be sick
<mhall119|work> just warning you
<Vantrax> yeah... she doesnt like it
<Vantrax> I dont even have internet at home yet >.<
<Vantrax> damn phone company is screwing around
<mhall119|work> find yourself a good book then
<Vantrax> yeah, been reading Robert Jordan
<mhall119|work> daycares and schools are like shock and awe for the immune system
<Vantrax> lol, i can imagine
<doctormo> Hey Vantrax, hope your having a good new year.
<Vantrax> yeah,  not bad so far, but no internet sucks
<doctormo> It would drive me to start living at my community center.
<Vantrax> i keep going into work to use the internet while im on holidays:P
<doctormo> I remember doing that back int he day
<doctormo> Now I just make aragements with neighbours, that's why local community is still important... shared wifi
<Vantrax> lol
<Vantrax> http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/12/26/chinese-copy-cat-pirates-launch-ubuntu-that-looks-just-like-windows-xp/
<doctormo> Vantrax: That's not exactly piracy... it's more like copyright infringment through a dirivitive work.
<Vantrax> funny tho
<doctormo> Sure
<doctormo> Interesting too, the guile of people and also the amount of familarity we have to overcome in our teaching.
<_marx_> saw that too and wondered how a familiar looking interface could help new users
 * _marx_ was a windows user for a year or so and has 10 minutes on mac
<doctormo> _marx_: It can't, it's mostly about confusing the brand (trademark problems) and making people believe they are getting one thing, when they are really getting another.
<_marx_> doctormo: I think you are correct: it's important for new users to "see" a difference immediately
<_marx_> prepares them for more differences to come
<doctormo> This is why I think that making things blue with a start button is just the wrong way to go.
<doctormo> I've had a lot of positive reactions from new interfaces, it makes people believe that what they're getting is different and they brace for niggles.
<_marx_> exactly, and ask questions from the person making the introduction
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-05
<Pendulum> pleia2: ping? (I have a quick question for you if it's okay for me to /msg you?)
<pleia2> Pendulum: yeah, but I'm on the phone with a client so it might be a few minutes
<Pendulum> no problem, isn't that time sensitive
<nigel_nb> hello everyone
<pleia2> hey nigel_nb :)
<nigel_nb> hey pleia2, I thought u were working
<pleia2> I am
<nigel_nb> pleia2: learn from me, I'm bunking :P
<pleia2> bunking?
<mhall119|work> another british phrase that doesn't translate well to American?
<nigel_nb> mhall119|work: probably, but then I'm not british anyway
<nigel_nb> pleia2: too lazy, I'm just taking a day off ;)
<pleia2> ah :)
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I kinda broke my glasses and now I'm left with a headache...so..
<pleia2> nigel_nb: aw :(
<nigel_nb> the entire day, when I wanted to get some work done, my laptop refused to boot.
<nigel_nb> When my laptop did boot, now I can't work :(
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigel_nb> mornin cjohnston
 * cjohnston doesnt want to be at work...
 * cjohnston wants to know if he can go home
<pleia2> I want to play video games
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> pleia2: aw, u mean the old console style or the old brick game kind?
<pleia2> wii!
<nigel_nb> ah, the modern woman :P
<nigel_nb> pleia2: since we're dreaming on... I wanna go hiking
<nigel_nb> ;)
<mhall119|work> wii hiking?
<cjohnston> lol
<nigel_nb> lol
<nigel_nb> mhall119|work: I wanna go hikin and pleia2 wants to play wii
<nigel_nb> :P
<nigel_nb> pleia2, cjohnston, mhall119|work: any of you guys joining in on jono's lernid session? he's doing some sort of an intro session today
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: im at work.. so will all depend.. what time was it?
<cjohnston> is it
<nigel_nb> 7 pm utc
<nigel_nb> 50 minutes or so to go
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> i think i may take a nap
<Pendulum> cjohnston: have a nice nap
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> i have to get permission first
<Pendulum> I wish I could make jono's session, but I'm at work which means I'm on MacOS :(
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: now dats odd, permission for a nap
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: its cause im at work
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: I know, just kiddin
 * nigel_nb is gonna kill some time watching step up
<mhall119|work> nigel_nb: cool, I'll try and get on
<nigel_nb> mhall119|work: :)
<mhall119|work> nigel_nb: developer week or example week?
<nigel_nb> mhall119|work: example week
<mhall119|work> connected
<nigel_nb> me too :)
<starcraftman> example week?
<nigel_nb> starcraftman: yes
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: what's that? We got another new week to prep for?
<nigel_nb> starcraftman: haha, no, jono is taking a session about lernid
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: ah, lernid, when's session I was curious about that thing.
<nigel_nb> starcraftman: in 10 minutes
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: channel?
<nigel_nb> starcraftman: open lernid and join example week
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: ah, that would help! hehe
<nigel_nb> starcraftman: if u dont have lernid
<nigel_nb> starcraftman: http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/01/05/lernid-0-4-released-and-demo/
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: oh I do.
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: definitely has nice potential, maybe next event after this userdays. lernid ahve a  fixed roadmap?
<nigel_nb> starcraftman: yep
<nigel_nb> starcraftman: to be ready by dev week
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: ah rgr. Ok.
<nigel_nb> mhall119|work: that was an amazing session
<mhall119|work> most of my functionality didn't work
<mhall119|work> because it couldn't make the IRC connection
<mhall119|work> because my work network blocks it
<mhall119|work> next time I'll hack it to run over an ssh tunnel
<nigel_nb> mhall119|work: the browser to slide switch was amazing
<mhall119|work> wish I had seen it
<mhall119|work> any idea what port IRC uses?
<nigel_nb> 6000 something
<cjohnston> 6667 depending on what server
<cjohnston> freenode i believe is 6667
<nigel_nb> yea
<starcraftman> just a tip to you guys, jgoguen pointed it out. In ~/.local/share/lernid/ is a cache of slides and presenter speach before disconnect.
<nigel_nb> oh, gr8
<starcraftman> nigel_nb: aye, tis cool.
<starcraftman> needs a chat dump though too.
 * cjohnston feels like he needs coffee.. 
 * Pendulum gives cjohnston coffee
 * nigel_nb gives cjohnston an apple
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> thanks
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: the lernid demo was amazing :)
<Pendulum> btw, is there anything I need to be doing for User Days at the moment?
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: I'm jealous :(
 * cjohnston missed it :-(
<cjohnston> promote
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: if I'm out of town, lead my session ;)
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> I know nothing about your session :(
<nigel_nb> Pendulum: I'll give you the full text, though u may need to act dumb when it comes to Q and A :P
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: do you already have your session written?
<cjohnston> if you do could you send it to me so i can study it
<cjohnston> i figured i could probably do it
<nigel_nb> naah not yet
<nigel_nb> just talked to bdmurray today
<nigel_nb> he wrote the original how to report bugs
<Pendulum> it's less than 3 weeks away now!
<cjohnston> as long as you can provide me the text, if noone else can do it, i will
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: there is always hggh ;)
<nigel_nb> or michag
<nigel_nb> even if u end up being busy
<cjohnston> true
<cjohnston> i think i got the day off work
<nigel_nb> then great
<nigel_nb> another bug squad member
<cjohnston> who what huh
<nigel_nb> cjohnston: um, you
<cjohnston> uhhh
<nigel_nb> pleia2: apologies about the delay with the bzr docs
<pleia2> nigel_nb: no worries, we all get busy :)
<nigel_nb> like I said earlier, my computer is not being friendly
<nigel_nb> when i can get something done and want to, it refuses to work
<pleia2> no fun
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-06
<doctormo> I'm very close to a release of groundcontrol nigel_nb, you can get the release and the deb from a ppa on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~doctormo
<nigel_nb> awesome doctormo :)
<gogonez> d
<pleia2> cprofitt: you about?
<mhall119|work> cprofitt is in #ubuntu-locoteams
<pleia2> I am thinking we should move forward with course development in moodle
<pleia2> we can come back to the bzr+asciidoc thing, there is always possibility for backporting
 * mhall119|work wishes he had more time to be involved in ubuntu-learning
<cprofitt> pleia2:
<cprofitt> I am here -- what is up with bzr+asciidoc?
<pleia2> nigel is still working on documenting it
<pleia2> then it probably needs more review...
<cprofitt> well... it will need more review after we use it the first time with Moodle...
<pleia2> yeah
<cprofitt> do you have a partial course done in asciidoc -- on asciidoc itself...
<pleia2> so I think moving forward on other avenues is good instead of being stuck here
<cprofitt> I could at least start converting it.
<cprofitt> or are we looking to do other courses w/ Moodle?
<pleia2> for asciidoc itself I think we're just including a few basic examples in nigel's course and then linking to existing resources for more complicated things that people may want sometimes
<pleia2> we want to do all courses in moodle and asciidoc :)
<pleia2> we can start with moodle and backport to asciidoc once we get that workflow sorted
<cprofitt> just so I am clear -- is there an asciidoc course on asciidoc that I can convert to Moodle?
<pleia2> no, it's part of nigel's course that he's still working on
<cprofitt> ok -- so I should create a course in Moodle on some other subject
<pleia2> yeah, start developing in moodle :)
<nigel_nb> moodle? what? where? who?
<pleia2> I am going to chug away at some courses in open office, I just want to get material out there so it stops looking like we're a dead project that get stuck and stalled every 5 seconds
<pleia2> nigel_nb: we're moving forward with course development on other platforms, we've been stuck on bzr+asciidoc for months
<nigel_nb> pleia2: I agree
<pleia2> we'll use the bzr+asciidoc workflow eventually, but for now we need some content :)
<pleia2> plus it'll be less pressure on you ;)
<nigel_nb> I'd rather have everyone write in open office and someone sit and convert (I dont mind the conversion)
<pleia2> me too (I don't mind conversion either, it's relaxing work!)
<nigel_nb> then I say go for it
<nigel_nb> did u see the ubuntu manual project?
<nigel_nb> they are going to bring out a new version every cycle starting from lucid
<pleia2> ubuntu manual project?
<nigel_nb> yeah or something like that
<pleia2> I don't think so, link?
<nigel_nb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<nigel_nb> now I think they have a channel and stuff
<pleia2> oh boy
<pleia2> there are too many of these projects floating around :)
<nigel_nb> they have slightly different goals from us
<nigel_nb> but I'm loving it ;)
<cprofitt> Yeah -- manuals can be the source of training, but they are not courses or training
<cprofitt> they would be a good team to work with when we need documentation for courses though
<pleia2> yeah
<nigel_nb> exactly my point
<nigel_nb> with lucid, we are going to cross a certain threshold I'm sure
<cprofitt> pleia2: this course look like a good one to finish up - http://learn.ufbt.net/course/view.php?id=8
<pleia2> cprofitt: yeah, that's a great one
<cprofitt> though we did not make this one -
<cprofitt> http://learn.ufbt.net/course/view.php?id=6
<cprofitt> it is there
<cprofitt> we could open it up and advertise it
 * pleia2 nods
<cprofitt> this one too - http://learn.ufbt.net/course/view.php?id=5
<cprofitt> I can also see if any of the Ubuntu Educators would like to assist with making Moodle courses
<cprofitt> the community is growing slowly... but we are up to 28 members
<pleia2> ubuntu educators?
<pleia2> it should probably be documented somewhere what all these teams are, I get so confused
<cprofitt> Ubuntu Educators = people associated with EDU that use Ubuntu
<cprofitt> there was no forum for them, no project for them, so I decided to create a community
<cprofitt> and see if it grows
<AlanBell> any UK based educators might like to pop in to the BETT educational tradeshow next week
<AlanBell> http://opensourceschools.org.uk/bett-open-source-caf.html-0
<AlanBell> I will be there handing out Ubuntu CDs and telling people about open source in education
<pleia2> cjohnston: you're going to hate me
<pleia2> I think User Days discussions should happen on the -classroom list :x
<cprofitt> cjohnston: where are they happening now?
<pleia2> -learning
<pleia2> I was indecisive about where they belonged
<pleia2> so I said "have everyone join -learning!"
<cjohnston_> ???
<pleia2> I changed my mind, it really should be on -classroom (at the time I was considering shutting down the -classroom list)
<cprofitt> pleia2: why one over the other...
<cjohnston_> I'm lost. All I got was two pings
<pleia2> cjohnston_: want me to paste to you?
<cprofitt> I almost think it should go on three lists -- BT, Learning, Classroom
<cjohnston_> Please. I can't scroll up
<pleia2> done
<pleia2> cprofitt: yeah, this is what I'm so torn about
<cprofitt> cjohnston: what client are you using?
<pleia2> my vision for UCLP was to be an umbrella team that would include -classroom and BTEFG
<pleia2> I kinda took that a bit further pulling all -classroom stuff here
<cjohnston_> I'm not at home. I'm on a cell
<cprofitt> k
<pleia2> and UCLP really is for course development
 * cprofitt nods
<cjohnston_> When I get home I can scroll up
<pleia2> anyway, the holidays helped me sort out my thoughts on the matter
<cprofitt> as the umbrella though -- itis the one place that folks of either team would be on a list right?
<cjohnston_> pleia2: So far nothing has gone out on a mailing list
<pleia2> cprofitt: yeah, I think so
<cprofitt> I guess that would push me toward using the UCLP mailing list
<pleia2> cjohnston_: yeah, but we told people to sign up for -learning :) now I feel bad to say "oh, and sign up for -classroom too"
<cprofitt> since it is an umbrella
<cprofitt> though to be honest -- it might be best to cross-post to the mailing lists involved with each project
<pleia2> yeah, I agree
<cjohnston_> I'll say it. But I'll blame u
<cjohnston_> ;-)
<pleia2> so x-post, maybe nudge people to follow-up on -classroom since that's where the classroom team core is
<cprofitt> is classroom the 'core' team to the effort?
<pleia2> yeah, for all the irc classes
<pleia2> like User Days
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> then yes... x-post and have follow-ups go to classroom
<cjohnston_> pleia2: we can talk more when I get home. I've g2g
<cprofitt> is there a way to 'force' the reply to?
<pleia2> cprofitt: not force, but you can set one
<cprofitt> well... make default?
<pleia2> yeah, by setting a reply-to in the header
<cprofitt> that should work then
<pleia2> the mailing list might not overwrite that
<stackedagainst> pleia2: ping?
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-07
<nigel_nb> pleia2: around?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: around?
<doctormo> yes
<nigel_nb> doctormo: the ppa that you gave me, its mostly gnome specific rite?
<nigel_nb> I mean nautilus specific
<doctormo> It's gnome specific yes
<doctormo> The nautilus stuff isn't working on the ppa yet, bugs to fix. But the core of the register with launchpad, logon to system and get your bzr settings configured right, that's all done.
<nigel_nb> I'm switching to kde today
<doctormo> Congratulations
<doctormo> Can you port my thing to Qt for me?
<nigel_nb> um
<nigel_nb> I hardly know any coding
<doctormo> Oh and you can have Gnome installed at the same time, that way you only need to switch to test things
<nigel_nb> I'll have vbox anyway
<nigel_nb> for bug squad stuff
<doctormo> ah, k
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I'll be out of town next tuesday for a few days
<nigel_nb> I'll get you the second draft before I go and after I figure out why my computer is misbehaving
 * nigel_nb just booked tickets, home after 7 months
<nigel_nb> hey doctormo
<doctormo> hello
<nigel_nb> doctormo: my computer died on me:(
<doctormo> oh dear!
<nigel_nb> have to take it to a shop once I get back from vacatio
<pleia2> interesting that the ubuntu-manual folks are using latex for their document
<cjohnston> mornin
<doctormo> pleia2: aRent they moving to docbook/asciitex?
<cjohnston> pleia2: ping
<nigel_nb> hello
<doctormo> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey doctormo
<nigel_nb> I figured how to resucitate my computer
<nigel_nb> I'll get to work on it 2morrow
<doctormo> wonderful
<doctormo> I'm glad it's going well.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: only a stop gap i'm afraid
<cjohnston> popey: are you around?
<popey> lo
<cjohnston> Can you confirm: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/253500
<cjohnston> I am thinking it is since its listed on the wiki page..
<popey> hmm
<popey> its probably because the cc is a closed list
<popey> i dont think any closed lists are listed
<cjohnston> I just want to confirm its a closed list prior to marking invalid
<popey> ok
<popey> have commented
<cjohnston> Thank you sir,
<cjohnston> fyi I tried to join it to see if it was open.. :-P so there is probably a request sitting somewhere
<popey> mako and daniels inboxes :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> and neither are in here to see the explination
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> oh well
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-08
<pleia2> so, I'm looking at our current course structure with the beginning bit with lots of content, the demo and the practical section and wondering how we bring this to moodle
 * pleia2 supposes we should wait for cprofitt
<cjohnston> howdy pleia2
<pleia2> hey cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> ok.. so whats the scoop on mailing lists? you want them to join learning and classroom?
<pleia2> at least classroom
<pleia2> doctormo: you about?
<doctormo> yep
<pleia2> I am trying to sort out precisely what our course structure is
<pleia2> we have a demo, which is the demonstration the instructor ives
<pleia2> gives
<pleia2> "pratical" which would be an activity the student does
<pleia2> what do we call the big chunk of teaching stuff that the instructor teaches as an "overview" or whatever?
<pleia2> before the demo and practical task
<pleia2> in fact, what are all these things officiall called :)
<pleia2> +y
<pleia2> doctormo: this is what I have for descriptions:
<pleia2> - Overview (pretty much the core documentation of the course, this the meat of what the instructor will teach in the class)
<pleia2>  - Demonstration (a demonstration the instructor will complete for the class)
<pleia2>  - Practical (a step-by-step task the students will complete on their systems)
<pleia2> then maybe we'll have misc other stuff, like slides, config files, cookies
<doctormo> ok, this is how I see it
<doctormo> We have the overview, which is a student visible explaination, documentation of the concepts of a subject. It should avoid giving instructions or examples and concentrate on showing things in terms. For example if you were going to demonstrate `ls` in the Demonstration section you would say `ls /tmp`, but in the overview section you would say `ls [directory]` which explains the form without demonstrating it.
<doctormo> The demonstration is simply the ideas put to action by the teacher
<pleia2> gotcha
<doctormo> It should go from begining to end of the concept, every step and should explain what is being done. Most of this documentation is teacher only and teachers are free to do something different if they wish.
<doctormo> The practicals are student challenges, they could be group activities, or student self driven things. They should use all the concepts explained and shouldn't simply give command instructions... that is for the demonstration.
<doctormo> So we're talking about things like `Perform this action so you get this result`
<pleia2> ok, I see
<doctormo> Example:
<pleia2> looking at your apache course now
<doctormo> Overview: The ls command (short for list) takes a directory argument and prints the contents of the directory to the standard out.
<pleia2> would the overview be something the teacher goes through and teaches? or just background material?
<doctormo> Demonstration: Run `ls /tmp` in a command line to show a typical list... 2) Run ls alone to show listing of current directory 3) Run `ls -l /tmp` to show using flags.
<doctormo> Practical: List the contents of the '/etc' directory, you should get a great number of file and directory name printed to the screen.
<doctormo> The overview is something the teacher teaches, background is usually considered overview which the teacher teaches, but for which there is no demo or practical.
<doctormo> Background documents wich the teacher doesn't teach is considered a prior requirement for students to read up on before attending or taking up the class.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> alright, I am going to toss this up on a wiki page
<pleia2> added a Sub Pages section on our main wiki so we can see what pages we've already created :) we've made a mess
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/LicensingTerms how complete is this?
<doctormo> We have a number of text docs in the trunk branch to help with licensing and formats, they should match the wiki I think
<pleia2> formats?
<pleia2> the trunk branch has a barrier to entry, I am trying to make the basic stuff accessible to casual visitors
<pleia2> (I've been inspired by the clarity and success of -manual)
<doctormo> Er, I mean the info should be in both places
<pleia2> gotcha :)
 * pleia2 digs around trunk
<doctormo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-learning-board/ubuntu-learning-materials/trunk2/annotate/head%3A/licence.README
<pleia2> ok cool
<pleia2> did you look at our LicensingTerms page? It has a rationale
<pleia2> I think it's accurate and we should keep it
<doctormo> I'm thinking I should add a section about "You must either own the copyright in order to license the work under creative or... and then the rest"
<doctormo> To the text in the trunk
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> I think the wiki is well writen, I want to take some of the text and move it into trunk
<pleia2> ok good
<pleia2> can we take the top off of the page saying it's not done? :)
<doctormo> yes
<doctormo> I've put a link in and updated the text for the license.README
<doctormo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-learning-board/ubuntu-learning-materials/trunk2/annotate/head%3A/resources.README
<doctormo> This is the formats text, it's not been ratified, but I figured we would end up discussing it eventually after all the setup
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> alright, I am going to do some wiki editing and stuff, I'll run it by the team when I'm done
<pleia2> and hopefully I can get a blog post out this weekend :)
<pleia2> hey cprofitt! I will have a thing for you to look at in a few minutes
<pleia2> cprofitt: I finally got around to properly documenting the course layout for real life and irc courses
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseLayout
<pleia2> how well does this idea translate into a moodle course?
 * cprofitt looking now
<cprofitt> it should translate -- those are just 'zones' or 'steps' that should be present in lessons.
<cprofitt> the terminology or 'method' may change with the format
 * pleia2 nods
 * pleia2 resaves with some notes about "documents"
<nigel_nb> pleia2: judging by the logs, looks like lots been happening :)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-09
<chitchatcurtis1> Im new to this and don't know if Im in the right place for Ubuntu. Amy I in the right place?
<cjohnston> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> cjohnston: hey :)
<cjohnston> did you see the new instructor offer on the wiki
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> oh wait
<pleia2> yeah, fabian
<cjohnston> ya
<pleia2> what do you think about extending it and slightly reshuffling?
<cjohnston> my concern is are those topics not already covered?
<pleia2> possibly
<pleia2> community building and advocacy are outside ours scope
<pleia2> so it depends on what he means by "Ubuntu tech support"
<pleia2> starcraftman's thing already does the getting help thing
<cjohnston> right
<pleia2> I'll try to touch base with magicfab this weekend and ask him
<pleia2> he works for canonical doing support stuffs
<cjohnston> I just pinged him to see if he is around
<cjohnston> ya
<pleia2> ah ok :) cool
<cjohnston> I doubt he is since its late.. but dunno
 * pleia2 nods
<cjohnston> mail
<pleia2> bt mail?
<cjohnston> ya
 * pleia2 nods
<cjohnston> pleia2: to your knowledge is there a quorum requirement for BT voted?
<pleia2> afaik the policy has always been that votes take place on irc and majority rules
<cjohnston> ok..
<starcraftman> someone called?
<pleia2> we were just talking about user days
<starcraftman> roger, I see, just read.
 * starcraftman goes back to being evil, sending minions forth and doing pillage.
<pleia2> nigel_nb: will you be available for a team meeting on Monday, January 11, 2010 @ 9PM EST (Tue Jan 12th 2:00 UTC):
<pleia2> http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=1&day=12&year=2010&hour=2&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<pleia2> ?
<pleia2> cprofitt: is monday evening good for you for a meeting?
<cprofitt> I think so.
<cprofitt> 9pm is what was in your email that I responded to
 * pleia2 never saw a reply
<cprofitt> I will check my drafts box on my other machine, but I am pretty sure I replied with a "its fine, let me know when it is official"
<pleia2> oh, I was in team meeting mode planning the other night, that was for the USTeams meeting :)
<pleia2> on wednesday
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Monday, January 11, 2010 @ 9PM EST (Tue Jan 12th @ 2:00 UTC) http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=1&day=12&year=2010&hour=2&min=0&sec=0&p1=0 | Support in #ubuntu
<cprofitt> yep -- sorry... I only replied to that one.
<pleia2> alright, well if the monday one is good for you too I'll set this meeting in stone
<cprofitt> Unless my wife has something planned that is VERY late it should be fine...
<cprofitt> that is unlikely
 * pleia2 nods
<cprofitt> night all
<pleia2> w00t xubuntu! :)
<woru> erveryone
<woru> excuse me
<woru> i need a bit help
<woru> anyone can help me?
<pleia2> woru: what kind of help are you looking for?
<pleia2> he ended up replying in PM, heh
<cjohnston> :-(
<pleia2> morning cjohnston
<cjohnston> i dont think it is
<cjohnston> your est right?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> almost 11am
<cjohnston> ive been up since 530 yesterday morning.. est
<pleia2> why? :)
<cjohnston> had a house fire last night
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> I imagine those are pretty tiring
<cjohnston> and now im home with the kids and the inlaws
<pleia2> ah, so I guess you have to stay awake, huh?
<cjohnston> if they werent so loud i could go to bed
<pleia2> heh :)
<cjohnston> they are the 'loud' people
<pleia2> ah family
<cjohnston> they understand the job, so they understand that im in need of sleep... they just dont understand the word quiet
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> I know how that goes
#ubuntu-learning 2010-01-10
<cjohnston> mornin pleia2
<pleia2> cjohnston: manage to get some sleep? :)
<cjohnston> YES I DID
<cjohnston> sorry for cap fail
<pleia2> good :)
<nigelbabu> pleia2, I hope you got my PM earlier..
<doctormo> hey nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> hey doctormo
<cjohnston> pleia2: i think we need to have a meeting re: UUD between the four of us.. just to have a quick run down of who is going to do what and such.
<cjohnston> _marx_: Pendulum ^
<pleia2> sounds good
<pleia2> we need to come up with an intro
<cjohnston> yes
<Pendulum> definitely
<Pendulum> when should we meet?
<pleia2> we have a full UCLP meeting tomorrow evening at 9 EST, maybe before that?
<Pendulum> sounds good to me. I'm not sure how much of the UCLP meeting I'll make it to, but I can definitely do earlier
<cjohnston> i should be able to...
<nigel_nb> what?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: user days meeting
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> can I join in?
<cjohnston> no!
<cjohnston> :-P
 * nigel_nb goes to corner and cries
 * pleia2 hugs nigel_nb 
 * Pendulum hugs nigel_nb 
<nigel_nb> aw! thanks pleia2 and Pendulum :)
<cjohnston> im kidding of course nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> i know cjohnston :P
<cjohnston> before we set in stone, id like to hear from _marx_ to make sure he can make it
<Pendulum> agreed
 * pleia2 nods
<cjohnston> hopefully we hear from him soon
<cjohnston> nigel_nb: i dont remember... so i want to make sure you are ok.. you put your avail at 1800 and i have you scheduled at 1700.. is that ok?
<nigel_nb> no problem
<cjohnston> okie..
<cjohnston> just wanted to make sure...
<cjohnston> im looking over the schedule right now
<_marx_> hi cjohnston before UCLP is good
<cjohnston> sounds good.. thanks _marx_
<cjohnston> pleia2 _marx_ Pendulum 8pm est tomorrow UUD Team meeting.
<cjohnston> and nigel_nb
<Pendulum> sounds good :)
<nigel_nb> arrg
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> i included you
<nigel_nb> I'll miss it
<cjohnston> :-(
<nigel_nb> I'm going on vacation 2morrow ;)
<cjohnston> after all that fuss about wanting to be there
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> jk
<cjohnston> im fine with moving it...
<cjohnston> i dont care
<nigel_nb> no, you guys meet up
<nigel_nb> I'll read the logs
<cjohnston> DiegoTc: the 'leadership' is having a meeting tomorrow at 8pm est...
<cjohnston> i dont know if thats something you can make or not..
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, nop at that time i have clases at college :(
<DiegoTc> my last class
<cjohnston> gotcha...
<cjohnston> I wonder if Pablo could make it
<cjohnston> atleast have one of you around...
<cjohnston> would be nice
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, i will talk with him
<cjohnston> sounds good..
<cjohnston> yall dont need to be here...but it would be nice if he could
<DiegoTc> i like this idea Course Creation Process
<cjohnston> ?
<DiegoTc> cjohnston, talking about this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning#Course%20Creation%20Process
<cjohnston> gotcha
<v3rse> hello everyone
<cjohnston> hello
<v3rse> what is this place about?
<nigel_nb> v3rse, creating teaching materials for ubuntu
<v3rse> ooh ok
<v3rse> well i'm using it right now!!!
<v3rse> ubuntu is getting more user friend
<v3rse> -ly
<nigel_nb> pleia2, do u think we could get user days on uwn?
<_marx_> good idea nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> Pendulum, around?
<Pendulum> nigel_nb: what's up?
<pleia2> nigel_nb: it was last week
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue174#Ubuntu User Days Announcement
<nigel_nb> pleia2, i guess i missed last weeks :)
 * _marx_ runs memtest on his brain
<nigel_nb> pleia2, this weeks bug reports are awesome
<nigel_nb> pleia2, -250
<pleia2> :)
<duanedesign> hello pleia2
<pleia2> evening duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> pleia2: i have made some progress oon making UCLP materials on the topic of Launchpad
<duanedesign> i got the first section put up on my wiki for peer review
<pleia2> duanedesign: excellent
<pleia2> link?
<duanedesign> pleia2: shortening some of the other sections will be a bit of a challenge but we are moving formard :)
<pleia2> I'm not sure if you saw, but the other night I worked with doctormo to straighten out our previously mostly undocumented structure for courses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/CourseLayout
<duanedesign> pleia2: the lesson plan needs a bit of work. http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/okwiki
<duanedesign> pleia2: great ill take a look
<pleia2> which reminds me, have you seen Saj lately?
<duanedesign> pleia2: i have not. There was a comment somewhere from him i saw
<duanedesign> in regards to putting Education FG and UCLP on the 'back burner'
<duanedesign> :(
<pleia2> ah, ok :(
<nigel_nb> duanedesign, you need to make major revisions on that lesson
<pleia2> I hadn't heard from him and some of our ongoing Education FG things were sitting on hold
<nigel_nb> duanedesign, we have both made the same mistakes
<duanedesign> nigel_nb: what is that
<pleia2> so it looks like I'll just have to pull them back into UCLP
<nigel_nb> duanedesign, (a) in overview, it should be explanation of concepts (b) avoid using "you"
<nigel_nb> duanedesign, check the link pleia2 gave you
<duanedesign> pleia2: i was wondering if we should see if he is coming back soon or if maybe we should see if someone else is interested
<duanedesign> nigel_nb: i will thanks
<pleia2> duanedesign: I've sent him a couple emails, no response
<duanedesign> pleia2: oh no
<nigel_nb> duanedesign, isn't there a move for new elections for FG?
<pleia2> we were going to have BT do some of the sections and he was leading that effort, but I think I'll have to reassign them until there is a new leader over there
<pleia2> duanedesign: aside from needing some restructuring to fit into our documented structure, this is great material :)
<pleia2> I'm really pleased to see that importing a gpg key is covered
<duanedesign> pleia2: thank you. We have all the info compiled into a Google Doc. It just needs to be refined and shortened
<pleia2> nice
 * pleia2 wanders off to find some dinner
<pleia2> bbiab
<nigel_nb> pleia2, I'm hungry lol :P
<duanedesign> nigel_nb: +1
<duanedesign> too bad we cant order a virtual pizza and eat it here :P
<nigel_nb> duanedesign, I can't order real either
<nigel_nb> its 5:30 am
<duanedesign> nigel_nb: wow
<duanedesign> nigel_nb: just get up, or just going to sleep
<nigel_nb> duanedesign, didn't sleep at nite
<nigel_nb> duanedesign, will sleep by around 10 ;)
<cprofitt> hello all
<nigel_nb> hello doctormo :)
<doctormo> hello nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> doctormo, back on the other side of the pond?
<doctormo> Yes
<nigel_nb> hey cprofitt :)
<cprofitt> http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/okwiki
<nigel_nb> doctormo, good to be home? ;)
<cprofitt> duanedesign: you interested in taking that and converting to Moodle?
<cjohnston> doctormo: is home!!!
<doctormo> Aye, it's good, I also got my bbc iplayer downloads set up too
<nigel_nb> :)
